# Would you eat a unicorn?



## Fudgey (Sep 28, 2011)

I would if I had no choice but otherwise it would be like eating a dead horse I imagine. Not something that sounds very tasty. I imagine unicorn would be slightly more tender with magic sparkles.

I bet unicorn horn marrow would have some interesting qualities as well.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 28, 2011)

According to Harry Potter, drinking its blood makes you immortal, but is a terrible thing to do.

I'd dehydrate it first and have unicorn jerky just to be safe.


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sure slow roasted over hot coals from the fires of Mount Doom and bathed in Sweet Baby Rays would be delicious.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 28, 2011)

The liver would probably go well with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## csb (Sep 28, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> I'm sure slow roasted over hot coals from the fires of Mount Doom and bathed in Sweet Baby Rays would be delicious.


I'd eat about anything if it was covered in Sweet Baby Rays.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 28, 2011)

Fudgey said:


> I bet unicorn horn marrow would have some interesting qualities as well.


kinda like the agave worm in a bottle of Mezcal

Frank's hot sauce "I put that %%^ on everything".


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2011)

It's meat, isn't it? Just give me a little A1 sauce.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2011)

Nothing that a smoker or grill couldn't handle...


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2011)

Not much I won't eat after a 1:1 food to Texas Pete's ratio!

Besides, the French eat unicorn, so it's a very European thing to do.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Nothing that a smoker or grill couldn't handle...


I prefer it potted with onions and mushrooms. I can make a mean gravy from the drippings. As opposed to my dog who can make a mean gravy from the droppings.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd eat one with some Frank's Red Hot all over it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2011)

Unicorn is pretty good. Tastes a lot like horse.


----------



## humner (Sep 28, 2011)

Silly Muggles, Unicorns are immune to fire. You can't cook them, you can eat them raw though.


----------



## MGX (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd eat one if it gave me magic powers.


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 28, 2011)

Just make sure that while you're hunting the Unicorn the Unicorn isn't also hunting you.

http://complexactions.com/?id=231


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 28, 2011)

MGX said:


> I'd eat one if it gave me magic powers.


I unbderstand that after eating a unicorn you can fart rainbows and fly.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2011)

I believe the original poster can do that regardless.

We missed you Fudgey!


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 28, 2011)

On a trip to Italy a few years ago, one of the menu items was Salame d'Asino, which was translated right there on the menu as "Donkey Meat with Lard".

So yes I would eat a unicorn, but only if I could get it with lard.

It's very Italian.


----------



## humner (Sep 28, 2011)

Charlie the Unicorn


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 29, 2011)

^I love ThinkGeek!



Wolverine said:


> On a trip to Italy a few years ago, one of the menu items was Salame d'Asino, which was translated right there on the menu as "Donkey Meat with Lard".


Was it good? I wonder if it tastes anything like goat. Goat is tasty.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


>


its sparklely...


----------



## Angstrom (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## MA_PE (Sep 29, 2011)

If Jack helped you off a unicorn would you help Jack off a unicorn?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2011)

After getting home from work, do you take off your pants and jacket?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 30, 2011)

I always wondered if Peter Fonda hated the first day of the semester. You know, the professor would go down the roll, calling names, and when the professor got to his name would go, "Fonda, Peter. Who's Fonda, Peter," and he'd have to raise his hand.


----------



## pbrme (Oct 19, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> If Jack helped you off a unicorn would you help Jack off a unicorn?


Concentrated energy like the guardian protector's eye bolt from Thor, maybe?


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## pbrme (Nov 12, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


>


*if you fed unicorn to unicorn....???*






"is this where rainbows come from?"


----------



## maryannette (Mar 28, 2014)

Rainbow scotch ramen?


----------

